# Laguna lathe warranty



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am going to buy the 18-36. Rockler offers 1&2 year extended warranty, is this something I should consider? Have not read any bad reviews on this lathe. Let me know, thanks


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Really…

If you're even considering an extended warranty, perhaps the Laguna is not the machine you want to invest in.

MJCD


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

Did not think of getting it , salesman presented it to me. Probably a good deal for them


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

If you use the proper credit card, like my Costco Visa, it automatically adds 12 months to most items purchased with the card. I wouldn't pay extra for the warranty, but it is piece of mind


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

FYI - I got the Woodcraft Black Friday circular; say it will be 10% off Laguna.

I'm looking at the same class of lathers myself, mostly the Jet 1640EVS, Nova Galaxi, and the Laguna. I have seen numerous bad reviews about Laguna's customer service. I've seen a few complaints about the lock on the banjo being fussy. The latest review on LJ's is not flattering to the 1836. Overall, I think it's an attractive looking lathe.

I still haven't entirely made up my mind.

I agree with others, I would skip the warranty. I almost never by warranties on anything I buy. Paid warranties are generally money makers for the issuers. That said, if you're a very nervous type, it may be worth the peace of mind.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

No. 
https://www.consumerreports.org/shopping/dont-buy-extended-warranties/


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

If it hasn't broken during the manufacturers warranty period it probably isn't going to break. Extended warranties are sold with that premise in mind and ore money makers for the tool seller.

I just bought a skill jigsaw comes with a 12 month manufacturers warranty. Lowes offered me a 12mo. extended warranty for $5 or a 24 mo. for $10 that would be an automatic $5 in Lowe's pocket because the first 12 months is covered by the manufacturer.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree, extended warranties are just the marketing companies safe bet that they will come out ahead on the profit vs cost…...they are betting that the machine will break during the manufacturers warranty or you will be too lazy to claim it. Ever notice on how many extended warranties that are available and how hard folks push them. They are wildly profitable and most of the time offer cash incentives to sales people that sell them.

I have an 18/36 and love it. There is a bad review on the LJ review section, but I have never experienced any of the problems mentioned. I have heard multiple complaints with their Customer Service. I have also heard of people that loved their CS. I guess it is for you to decide where you lie and what you think.

I bought mine locally when Laguana had a 10% off sale two and a half years ago. That company delivered it on a tommy lift…..investigate companies that might deliver, she's a big girl. The sale price will be consistent everywhere. From my investigation Laguana has MSRP pricing (standardized) which everyone is required to adhere to. This additional offer of increased warranty is Rockler's version of getting around the pricing structure to give them a "leg up".

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/151282
This is the initial thread. I got one of the first ones on the site and this is the discussion.


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks moke, I am going to pull the trigger on Black Friday. Won't be getting extended warranty. I've seen lathe and it appears to be solid. Getting some of the options also, light 20" extension and vacuum system.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Black friday sale shows laguna and Powermatic at 10% off, and Jet at 15% off. 
I agree, I would never get the warranty either.
I own a Jet 16X42 evs. and have used a larger 24/36 Laguna. 
I really like them both.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Paul,
I have two lights on mine…I like them a lot…pricey, but worth it!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I never buy the warranties on anything.
Take a look at the Nova 1644 Galaxi! I love the longer bed and 16" does everything I'll ever do but you can swing the head for outboard turning. The electronic DVR motor is great!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Note that the sale flyer says "while supplies last" for all three manufacturers. You might want to have a conversation about that with the Woodcraft folks before the Friday event. Does it mean only stock on hand at the store? If so, do they even have the lathe you are looking at? One copy or several? Better to find out the details in advance as opposed to showing up in the afternoon and being disappointed. I recall one Woodcraft clamp sale from a few years back that turned out to be limited to the stock in the store and that was not anywhere near enough to meet the level of interest. I didn't bother making the fifty mile drive north to see if I would score any.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Black Friday has come and gone. Did you pick out a new lathe? Pictures are necessary, or "it didn't happen".


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

I ordered the 18/36 with light , 20" extension and vacuum inverter. 10% off lathe 20% off accessories. I am sure I will be happy in a week or so


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Let us know what you think when you get it set up….


----------

